# Sand monster ate my rod



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

The sand monster ate my rod when I made a clumsy return to shore - you know the one where the wave brings you at speed and then all the water sucks away and the nose of the yak hits the sand hard hard and you end up doing a human cannonball impression along with your gear!!!!

So my reasonable new rod has broken in three pieces from this encounter - its a Daiwa - do you think the nice people at the tackle shop will ask Mr Daiwa to replace it if I tell them that a hoodlum kingfish smashed it up - its a one piece now in three bits???

Has anyone had any positive help on this front in similar circumstances,

I mean normally I would just go and buy another and not care - but.... recently I have lost, damaged, serviced so much gear that i really need to have a helping hand !!!!!

Regards

Wopfish


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Those shore dumps sure are mean aren't they.

When I broke my Daiwa rod, I (rather my wife) took it to their service centre in Brookvale (Old Pittwater Rd, detials on website). They will either replace it for free, as they did for me, or offer you replacement at cost (not much below retail but makes sense if it is part of a multi-piece rod). Of course a recent rceipt will help


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

wopfish said:


> do you think the nice people at the tackle shop will ask Mr Daiwa to replace it if I tell them that a hoodlum kingfish smashed it up - its a one piece now in three bits???


nope. :roll: :roll: I reckon you're stuck with a 3 piece rod now. :roll:

still, look on the bright side...it will now be easier to fit in your car...  

ps. any video footage of the 'human catapult'??


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Davey G - no footage unfortunatley - just my minds eye of my family looking agahast and picking up all my gear out of the swell - still glad to have not been trebled by my hooks - put nearly all the lures wawy except one.

Hey Peril

what was your excuse at Daiwa for a replacement - is the sand monster ate my road - good enough!!!!!

Regards

Wopfish!!!!

PS MY daiwa millionaire is full of sand and cant get the sideplate on either!!!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

wopfish said:


> what was your excuse at Daiwa for a replacement - is the sand monster ate my road - good enough!!!!!


I phoned them and explained that the section had broken when I smashed a lure into it with an errant cast. My wife took it in and gave it to them. They replaced it and said bye. Can't help with any good stories


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i think that perils rod broke while he was casting a popper? (pls correct me if I'm wrong dave) and the tip broke off when it was hit by the lure. this is a 'normal wear and tear' situation

your 'smashed up 3 piece rod' situation on the other hand may require some more 'creative' explanation in order to get a replacement..

perhaps..., I was fighting a massive kingy, when ANOTHER kingy even bigger leapt through the air and smashed INTO the rod butt ripping it from my GRASP. Thats when the shark appeared, and boy was he angry.... :shock: :roll: :wink:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Its a one pice rod - so that its not like they can replace a section!!!!

I need to get my reel serviced and a nother rod reparied all Daiwa - and not cheap gear - they might look kindly and give a replacement??????

Wopfish


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Davey G said:


> i think that perils rod broke while he was casting a popper? (pls correct me if I'm wrong dave) and the tip broke off when it was hit by the lure. this is a 'normal wear and tear' situation


You're wrong Dave. I was casting a relatively heavy popper on another rod and smashed the popper into the rod that broke


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Tell them you were attatched by flying fish like I was the other day at Longy.
Maybe belt yourself around a bit to make it look more real

Wigg


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

By the way which sandmonster was it?
Longy got me a good one on Friday night.
I am glad it was dark cause it would have been funny as to watch.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

It was in Jervis Bay wigg - know for its calm and placid waters!!!!!


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

attacked not attatched by flying fish.
I have never heard of flying fish at Longy before.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for reminding me occy...

so since my kayak Ive had soooooo much fun and caught lots of fish

and lost lots!!!!

one dive knife

one digi compact camera

one mitchell small reel (great - landed kingies)

one cheap Daiwa graphite rod (great - landed kingies)

one stradic (no chance to land anything)

one tcurve (as above)

one Daiwa IM7 spin stick

one Daiwa millionaire - serious service!!!!

Is there a fishing charity out there that could help me....

Wopfish


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Thats a lot of gear to lose 
Do you have any room below deck to store your rod and gear.
On surf landings l never leave my rods out,it doesn't matter how flat the surf looks its the little wave just as you land that can tip you out sometimes.
Tie everything flat on the deck if you can't put below deck.
Hang in there Wopfish l hope you can get your rod fixed


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

wopfish said:


> Thanks for reminding me occy...
> 
> so since my kayak Ive had soooooo much fun and caught lots of fish
> 
> ...


jeeeeeezuz.. i reckon you could well be AKFF's most clumsy member....YES even more dropsy than Kraley...!!

thats a LOT of gear to lose/break and makes kayaking an expensive habit


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

wopfish: your story should/could go something like this......

i had just rigged my daiwa rod and reel when these shimano guys walked up and challenged me to a casting comp. during the comp i placed the longest cast....really pissing said shimano guys off who in bad faith broke my rod. so mr daiwa if you replace my rod for me and my akff mates are going down there to kick their butt again since we all use daiwa stuff because it is sooo good.... :roll:

it might work......or not :wink: 
HTH


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Astro said:


> wopfish: your story should/could go something like this......
> 
> i had just rigged my daiwa rod and reel when these shimano guys walked up and challenged me to a casting comp. during the comp i placed the longest cast....really pissing said shimano guys off who in bad faith broke my rod. so mr daiwa if you replace my rod for me and my akff mates are going down there to kick their butt again since we all use daiwa stuff because it is sooo good.... :roll:
> 
> ...


HA HA HA HA HA HA HA

That's gold!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm not proud to admit the extent of kit I've lost overboard in 5 years of yak fishing. This is just what I can remember (some buried deep into the bowels of my subconcious, never to return):

1 pair of Maui Jim sunnies - RRP $300 (1 day old)
1 Diawa reel (can't recal model) - RRP $125 (2 days old)
1 5' rod to suit said reel - RRP $45
1 Fallkniven fishing knife - RRP $225
1 Fallkniven hunting knife (I started using afterllosing my fishing one) - RRP $375
1 Leatherman Charge - RRP $225

Thats just what I remember. Its also partly why I now also carry a snorkel and mask, as well as GPS.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Sorry to hear Wopfish,

Losing stuff overboard sucks, but can be avoided. Breaking stuff to the sandmonster, rockmonster is not good for your confidence as you dont know 
how many times it still could happen.. I'd look at your internal storage options as already suggested.
When the rockmonster ate my Nitro rod (Aussie built), they replaced the tip at cost price, and I didnt tell them any crazy story about Aliens abducting it for intergallactic experiments!! (really)

I think it could be quite profitable to start up a dive company salvaging fishing gear, knives and sunnies lost overboard. Could make a motza from this forum alone!!!

:lol:

Cheers Dave.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

A mate of mine got a new ugly stick for his birthday and was showing us unbreakable it was by bending it. It snapped. You should have seen the look on his face. I laughed so hard I think I popped something :twisted: :twisted: :shock:

It was a one peace and he did get it replaced under warranty.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I have internal storage on my swing but would mean exiting the yak in the water and fixing it up that way. Which is more of a worry.

To be honest with you as soon as this mishap happened I chucked all my gear on the beach and got out and paddled in and out several times and didnt have one misfortune - just practised my exit and entry out of the surf and this has improved my technique - and I can advise anyone to give this a go before entering with any expensive gear on board. Only problem is .... that the real pressure is on once you do have gear aboard and will I keep my calm next time...................???

I'll probably take a run down to the Daiwa HQ and see if they will look after me - I'm hoping so - as I'll be putting in a fair bit of kit to get looked at

Wopfish


----------

